# rebuild hub on an old tandem for quick-release?



## simoriah (Jul 21, 2005)

It's an old Santana. Previous owner says "late 80's, early 90's" that's got a solid rear axle. The only way we can reasonably transport it is to remove both wheels and throw it across an "accross the back of the car" carrier. So the wheels will come off regularly.

So.. what would it take (if it can be done) to take the existing rear wheel and rebuild it with a quick-release axle?


----------



## curlybike (Jan 23, 2002)

First find a Q/R that will work. Then determine what brand hub you have, order a q/r axle(hollow) to fit that hub. Rebuild hub and swap out axle. If you just randomly grab a hollow axle, the cones may not screw on to it. There are a couple of different sizes and threadings.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Probably standard*



simoriah said:


> It's an old Santana. Previous owner says "late 80's, early 90's" that's got a solid rear axle. The only way we can reasonably transport it is to remove both wheels and throw it across an "accross the back of the car" carrier. So the wheels will come off regularly.
> 
> So.. what would it take (if it can be done) to take the existing rear wheel and rebuild it with a quick-release axle?


Hubs of that vintage had pretty standard axle diameter/thread pitch. You can check this by taking the wheel to a bike shop and making sure that the "standard" cones and lock nuts they stock will thread onto your hub's axle. Knowing that, you can get a hollow axle from your shop, along with a QR. You might need to use MTB parts, as this bike might well have a 135mm rear hub over lock nut distance.


----------

